# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2016] [PUBLISHER]Changer le format d'un document pour effectuer un pliage A4

## maestro1303

Bonjour  tous,

Je vous soumets ce problme sur publisher o je suis compltement novice: j'ai pris un document modle . et j'ai commenc  taper mon projet qui consiste au dbut en 2 documents spars, un en arabe et un autre en franais et a plutt bien march(Voir les 2 documents joints). Ces 2 documents devaient tre imprims sur une mme feuille A4 Recto verso, mais je voudrais  prsent pouvoir effectuer un pliage de ce document sans tout mettre sens dessus dessous, et je voudrais donc que les critures changent de sens pour que le pliage se fasse sans encombre.

Dsol, mais je n'ai pas pu envoyer les 2 fichiers au format .PUB car ce n'est pas un format support. J'ai donc envoy en format pdf

Merci d'avance.

----------

